# a really lame joke



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

You must have grown up on a chicken farm... because you sure know how to raise a cock.







hey guys.. you know how sometimes things are so not funny, that they are funny? well im hoping thats what happens with this.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> You must have grown up on a chicken farm... because you sure know how to raise a cock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=D I think it's funny.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL I chuckled a little bit. Good one


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

guitarpwner said:


> You must have grown up on a chicken farm... because you sure know how to raise a cock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Haaaaaaaaa, good one!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

actually laughed out loud. thanks.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

haaahahaa


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

haha nice one


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

lol


----------

